
Fox News Is Now a Threat to National Security - vo2maxer
https://www.wired.com/story/fox-news-is-now-a-threat-to-national-security/
======
Bostonian
"there’s conclusive and surprisingly consistent evidence that President Trump
pushed Ukraine to concoct dirt on a domestic political rival."

Pressuring a foreign government to investigate someone's activities in that
country is not the same as telling them to "concoct dirt". Hunter Biden had no
qualifications, other than being Biden's son, for earning $600K annually to
serve on the board of Burisma, a Ukrainian energy company. It's reasonable to
ask what political favors Burisma expected in return from the Obama
Administration.

~~~
sharemywin
So the best way to handle a possibly corrupt exchange is more corrupt
exchanges. It's a way to handle it, but it's a giant spiral down the tubes.

~~~
Bostonian
I did not say that. Trump's actions were ill-advised, and the voters can judge
him accordingly in 2020, but he did not tell Ukraine to make up lies about
Biden.

~~~
melling
No, according to Sondland he simply wanted to have an investigation announced.
There didn’t have to be an investigation, just one announced.

Of all the corruption in Ukraine, the important stuff is related to your
political opponent.

